# Collet slipping



## BGST (Jul 16, 2020)

I have a great older 1 HP B&D router, model #7620 and the collet, part #88190.00, is no longer available from B&D. I think mostly because Dewalt bought it out. I'be been looking for quite a while but I was hoping someone, more knowledgable than I, would know where I could get a replacement part and that they would be willing to ship it to Canada.
Thanks for reading and hopefully someone out there knows exactly how to solve this.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello N/A and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...

here's a place to look... *Elaire Corporation -Router Collets*

*Where there's a problem, there's a prevention*​
*Problem: 
Bit slipping
Prevention: *
Collet needs maintenance....
Collet and bit have lubricant on them
Collet is worn out needs to be replaced...

*Problem: 
Giving up when the nut tightens up after initially loosening
Prevention:*
Although it might sound funny if you're NOT familiar with self-releasing collets... Many experts say they've helped countless customers who simply needed to continue loosening their collets after feeling them initially loosen. Self-releasing collets—usually identifiable by a snap ring or other device that holds the collet and nut together—have two "break" points: the initial one, and then in about two or three turns later another ''break'' that released the bit...

*Problem: Dirty collet
Prevention: *
Blow out the collet regularly with a blast of compressed air. If needed, clean the collet and threads with a soft brush and mineral spirits. (For a self-releasing collet, you might have to remove the snap ring to disassemble it.)

*Problem: Dirty bit shanks*
*Prevention:* 
Wipe router bit shanks with a cloth and mineral spirits; lightly polish with ultra fine grit polishing compound to remove rust or tough grime. Clean thoroughly...

*Problem: Over-tightened nut*
*Prevention:* 
You don't need to tighten a collet nut as much as you would bolts while assembling a machine, such as a tablesaw. Instead, tighten the nut only about one-eighth of a turn after it snugs up.

*Problem: Bottomed-out bit
Prevention:* 
When installing a bit in the collet, insert the bit until the end of the shank is approximately 1/8~1/2'' past the end of the collet and well clear of the receiver's bottom...
It helps to mark your bit shanks w/ this depth setting if the mark isn't already there...

*Problem: Leaving bits in a router too long*
*Prevention:* 
If you're not using a bit and it's been in the collet more than a few days, remove it from your router. Humidity can cause rust even inside a collet, and that can seize a bit shank to the collet.....

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Collets do eventually wear out. They have to be accurate to something like .001". It's not normally easy to find any collet that old but what what I've been learning is that often more than one manufacturer used the same collet as they were probably outsourced. If you see a collet that appears to the same as yours then chances are it is the same. Follow the link Stick gave to Elaire and see if one of the ones shown looks like it.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome. Stick pretty much covered the territory. Do not lube the collet. Check ereplacementparts.com for the part. But many come here looking for orphan router parts without success. Unfortunately, manufacturers no longer provide detailed information about collets, threads size and spacing, so you can't just find something similar. My bet is that there are only a few people making collets (they require incredibly precision machining) so it may be possible to find out who made them and see if they have any idea what you could substitute. If you find any, order a couple. 

Or go with a standard brand that knows what customer support means--that isn't Black & Decker. They are NOT the craftsman's friend. Everything they buy turns to crap in short order, and they don't stock parts for older stuff, you're supposed to buy a new tool. I try to never buy any brand they sell or make. All my DeWalt tools were purchased before B & D consumed them.


----------

